# help sexing my green and blacks



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

I have two green and blacks and I'm wondering if anyone can help me sex them.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

If you could get a pic that has there toe pads on the glass for better viewing also that second one with back to camera looks male from body shape. Do you know what locale they are, and how old are they?


----------



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

*Can someone help sex my green and blacks*

I just got two green and black s from a local shop. I was curious if anyone can help me sex them.


----------



## jbbond007 (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: Can someone help sex my green and blacks*

From those pictures, no, but here is a helpful link. If you scroll down a bit, there is a section specifically on green and blacks. 

https://joshsfrogs.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/201198357-How-do-I-sex-Poison-Dart-Frogs-

Disclaimer though, there is very minimal sexual dimorphism in auratus (and none before they reach sexual maturity at about a year oow), so you may have to wait until you hear calling or see eggs.


----------



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

I have no clue but the thicker one is a green and bronze I believe


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

hughesbruce said:


> I have no clue but the thicker one is a green and bronze I believe


Agreed and likely a male.


----------



## mridener1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Is this the same tank?


----------



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

Yea same tank


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

They appear to be two different morphs. Better photos might help. You should try to get as much info as you can from the shop. Are you asking what sex they are because you would like them to breed, or you want to ensure they won't breed?


----------



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

To ensure they don't breed since they are in the same viv


----------



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

The shop I got them from is going to take back the green and black and order me 2 more green and bronze .. so I will have a trio of same morphs and possible will be able to get a pair out of them


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

I have kept Auratus of various types and these look like two separate color morphs neither of which is a green and bronze. Check the color morph guide in one of the prior posts. The more olive looking ones which I have a breeding pair if I remember correctly are from Costa Rica. 
Don't order the wrong ones....


----------



## hughesbruce (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's another pic of the dart frog that I'm assuming is a green and bronze. Can anyone else agree with that or is it a different morph? Help would be greatly appreciated thanks for the help guys I appreciate it


----------

